# How old is this dog?



## !88!88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am currently looking into adopting German Shepherd that is at a local shelter and i am wondering how old it actualy is... It is pretty active but it has grey around its mouth. The local vet guessed it to be four, but that seems to young to have the grey hair... am i wrong i thinking that? Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you have a picture? It would help in estimating his age.


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

It's not uncommon for them to start having grey on their muzzles by two. Four seems likely unless it's a LOT of grey. Listen to the vet, (s)he's probably right.


----------



## !88!88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank You for the reply's!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My guess is between 5-8 yrs. But I am def. no expert. Hopefully a more knowledgeable forum member will help ya out.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would guess around 6 years old by looking at the pics. Vets are usually pretty close though


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm more concerned about how underweight the dog is, it looks slightly unhealthy.
What state are you in? Does this shelter deworm and/or check for heartworm?


----------



## !88!88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Im in Iowa. As far as i know it has been checked out and has a clean bll of health, but i never asked those specific questions...


----------

